# Need help pricing this Schwinn Sting Ray Runabout bike



## Pester (Jul 31, 2018)

My Dad had it tucked away in back of a tool shed.  It is in fairly good shape but I do not believe the back bike is not original from what I can tell.  I have no idea how much it is worth or how to send a bike to someone if they purchase it.  Advice?
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Can't help you on pricing--have you searched Ebay for comps? For shipping read the first page or two of this thread and ship via BikeFlights. V/r Shawn
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shipping-help.2674/


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2018)

Those are going for 500 to 1200 approximately, with condition, completeness and originality being the deciding factors.was told that they were 68 and 69 only.i think 68 had s2 rear wheel and s7 front with a krate style shifter.69s seem to be thumb shift and s7 wheels front and rear. Krate style shifters seem to get more than thumb shifter models.i am no expert, just sharing what I learned when shopping and purchasing my 68.that is a nice example.great silk screen and decals.i would not clean more than dusting off if  it was mine.i would probably ask $800.00 or best offer if it was in cali.id take no less than 5 or 6 hundred for it.again, just sharing what I have learned recently, not a schwinn pro.hope it helps!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2018)

Your bike looks to have an s2 rear wheel and a thumb shifter from what can tell, so differing from what I have seen.if you post a pic of the serial number, one of us could tell you the year.


----------



## Joey Bombaci (Jun 21, 2019)

Pester said:


> My Dad had it tucked away in back of a tool shed.  It is in fairly good shape but I do not believe the back bike is not original from what I can tell.  I have no idea how much it is worth or how to send a bike to someone if they purchase it.  Advice?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 846546





Hey there! Is this runabout still for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Joey Bombaci said:


> Hey there! Is this runabout still for sale?



You do realize this post is almost a year old and the OP hasn't been on here since Aug of last year.


----------



## Joey Bombaci (Jun 21, 2019)

Yup....


----------

